# Any Hip-Hop Fans?? PERFORMANCE VIDEO ADDED



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

Hey guys i was curious if there are any hip hop enthusiasts mixed with all you aquaholics out there??? I only ask because a few of my buddies host open mic events and I went and performed at my first event last weekend. There will be another open mic at Shine Night Club on Aug. 7th and I am trying to raise awareness in any way i can because i will be taking to the stage again and would like to build on my positive experience from the last show.

For those of you that don't know... an "Open Mic" is an event where any aspiring artist can sign up and is given 10 minutes on the stage to perform a song or two of his/her choice. They can provide the dj's with any beat or direction and just have some fun in front of the crowd. It is a great experience for those that are into the RAP genre of music. The days of guns and gangsters is gone... most of us have a meaning behind what we say, and work to relay a message though our own medium.

An example of a verse that i wrote

_There's so much pain across the country/
I crossed it, I seen/
So many people in the streets/
Like they gave up their dreams/ 
I thought we had it rough here/
Till i'm watching the news/
And i seen real peoples problems/
Real poverty clues/
Places where water isn't given
Freedom isn't a right
Where governmental choices change your personal life/
Forget about the education that we hold so dear/
Forget about the health care that we get for free here/
There's places where the common cold leads to pneumonia and worse/
Places where their carriages are still being pulled by a horse/
We've got computers and cell phones, we can even clone sheep/
But we can't make a bed for the man that lies on the ground when he sleeps?/ _

and that goes on and on for about 4 pages... I just wanted to provide you with an example to prove that "HIP HOP" is not what many people think it is. It really is just a way for people who aren't blessed with a singing voice to still get a message across and voice their opinion through song.

Thank you for looking and i hope that i could meet some of you in person at Shine Nightclub on Aug. 7th.

here is a link to the facebook page: 
Log In | Facebook

End of the Weak: Vancouver - www.endoftheweak.ca

If you made it this far, thanks for reading!


----------



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

im into hip hop...anything 90's or sounds like 90's. nice beats....with real lyrics. not hearin any of the soulja boy junk or mainstream stuff. just not satisfied with what's out right now. im into the times when lyrics meant something. you know what i mean? 

i think i came across a flyer about that open mic night at shine nightclub when i tried doing a search of the hip hop scene here in vancouver. didn't really feel any of the artists i found though. i found these guys...checkmate and concise. they're nice. royce 5'9", uhh...you heard of pointblank...they're from T.O., little brother...i think they're from the dirty south, black milk...who else? i found this guy famous, don't know anything about him, but i like his sound. 

im originally from jersey and that's what i miss, the whole hip hop on the radio. i was surprised today when i turned on the radio cuz most of the time, i'll just listen to my ipod or cd mixtapes. but they were playing some big pun, kinda surprised...don't even know what station it was on, but it was a mix then it turned into some reggaeton. then i turned it off....but it felt kinda wierd hearin big pun on the radio over here.

yo, do you have anything on youtube? i'd like to hear the kinda music you do.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Hip-Hop right here too but more in DJ and break dancing. As for the music, I listen to just about anything but mostly hip-hop category.

It's sucks that the new hip-hop or those that hit the mainstream got no meaning anymore. As long as it got a nice beat that people can dance with or get hype that's all that matter. Hip-Hop nowadays is like having sex with techno.


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

bingerz said:


> im into hip hop...anything 90's or sounds like 90's. nice beats....with real lyrics. not hearin any of the soulja boy junk or mainstream stuff. just not satisfied with what's out right now. im into the times when lyrics meant something. you know what i mean?
> 
> i think i came across a flyer about that open mic night at shine nightclub when i tried doing a search of the hip hop scene here in vancouver. didn't really feel any of the artists i found though. i found these guys...checkmate and concise. they're nice. royce 5'9", uhh...you heard of pointblank...they're from T.O., little brother...i think they're from the dirty south, black milk...who else? i found this guy famous, don't know anything about him, but i like his sound.
> 
> ...


The only thing i have on youtube is just me infront of my webcam... years ago really.... I'm honestly pretty amature right now so i have very little that is recorded. That is why I'm doing these open mics!


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

King-eL said:


> Hip-Hop right here too but more in DJ and break dancing. As for the music, I listen to just about anything but mostly hip-hop category.
> 
> It's sucks that the new hip-hop or those that hit the mainstream got no meaning anymore. As long as it got a nice beat that people can dance with or get hype that's all that matter. Hip-Hop nowadays is like having sex with techno.


I agree entirely... these open mics are all about getting back to the roots of hip hop, come out and see the show!


----------



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

yo...if you're really serious about it and you like it, just do it. you know what i mean? you got so many free resources to make your beats and record yourself. just do it for yourself. i had some friends way back, every weekend would just go to this guy's house for a few hours and they'd come back with a song. like wu-tang style, like whole bunch of heads on one track, one after the other. just have fun with it.


----------



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

i just looked it up...yo it wasn't shine nightclub...the place i found...it was some other venue. i think it was on granville or something. i know it wasn't it gastown.


----------



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

hey yo...what's the scene like there? im kinda an old head....it might be wierd as hell to be around there...no offense or anything.


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

bingerz said:


> hey yo...what's the scene like there? im kinda an old head....it might be wierd as hell to be around there...no offense or anything.


haha ya i guess it's a younger crowd, but that depends on how old is and old head! I'm 26 and i fit right in. It's not about the age, it's about the music! Come check it out, if you don't like it then leave  easy.


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

WOW only 2 people who actually commented on this, I've got to say I'm kind of disappointed  

Well i know hip hop is not for everybody, but i just thought it might be for SOMEBODY.


----------



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

@king-el how old r u? Im filipino too. Im 34...is this a generalization? But i think filipinos are more likely to be into hip hop. Dont get me wrong, i listen to a whole bunch of other stuff too. 

I think theres just too many different ppl, diff. ages n diff backgrounds, on bca, im not surprised u had only a few hits. I dont think vancouvers got a big hip hop scene, i think its mostly dance.


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

I love rap and hip hop. I'm an old school junkie. I don't have much time any of the new stuff that has come out in the past few years. But I must say the new eminem and royce da 5'9 album is one of the best i have heard in a few years. I have been a fan of rap since 1989.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

bingerz said:


> @king-el how old r u? Im filipino too. Im 34...is this a generalization? But i think filipinos are more likely to be into hip hop. Dont get me wrong, i listen to a whole bunch of other stuff too.
> 
> I think theres just too many different ppl, diff. ages n diff backgrounds, on bca, im not surprised u had only a few hits. I dont think vancouvers got a big hip hop scene, i think its mostly dance.


I'm turning 23 next month. I've been listening to rap since I was 10. Been listening to old school Hip-Hop back then to early 2000. Got into hip-hop when I first started break dancing at that age. Then came here in Canada in 2000 and when I was at grade 10 is when I started learning to DJ. Not very good at it just doin basic stuff. Since I'm not good at rapping I just do beatboxing whenever my buddy does a freestyle just to kill some time when we hang out or was riden the skytrain or just walking in group heading home or some other places. Now been busy with work and some of my buddies got kids now and everybody seems to be busy. Those where just back the when we where just having fun acting stupid but cool at the same time. Lol!

Last Hip-Hop event I went to was last year on Dec. Went to see Fliptop a Filipino rap battls league. Went to see Anygma the president and host of Fliptop battling Dirt Bag Dan that is from Grindtime. Back in High School we used to do Hip-Hop events at school.


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

bonsai dave said:


> I love rap and hip hop. I'm an old school junkie. I don't have much time any of the new stuff that has come out in the past few years. But I must say the new eminem and royce da 5'9 album is one of the best i have heard in a few years. I have been a fan of rap since 1989.


I've been into Rap/Hip-hop since mid 80's too.
The new artists just plain suck!!!
All they rap about is partying & BS, how much $$$ they have, & a all the materialistic crap they have.

Beastie Boys rapped about partying & BS, but they were raw & had a great charisma about them.
Same goes for Run DMC, these 2 groups help make rap popular using edgy beats with a rock feel to them.

What happened to artist how rap about how it was for them when they were hungry, & did whatever it took to make it.
With all the things available to these guys, they should be putting out some raw content.
Most of the hip hop out now is just trendy, 1 hit wonders type songs.
I blame Youtube for making horrible artists seem like they have talent.
ie: Soulja Boy,Rebecca Black,etc.
Secondly, record labels should do a better job of analizing their talent.
I feel they sign ppl like them just to make a quick buck, what happened to labels who had reputations to live by?

One thing good to come out of this all, is that there's really no West Coast vs East coast beef where they're killing each other.
I hated seeing rapers die, but that is truly when rap was great.

If you guys want gritty,talented, artists with great lyrics, etc.
Check out Indie artists or the underground scene.

Immortal Technique is sick, all his songs are like stories/movies that you have to read/watch to the end, & re-read/re-watch them over & over again.
Jean Grae is sick too!!!
Her songs a lyrically out of this world too.
Those are just 2 artists off the top of my head.

I can name more if you guys want.



King-eL said:


> I've been listening to rap since I was 10. Been listening to old school Hip-Hop back then to early 2000.


Hey E!!!
Hip hop from 2000's is not "old school"  :lol:
Just kidding mang.


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

that is exactly what these end of the weak open mics are all about. I urge everyone to come and see what real hip hop is all about. 



ps. immortal technique is freaking amazing


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

`GhostDogg´ said:


> Hey E!!!
> Hip hop from 2000's is not "old school"  :lol:
> Just kidding mang.


Lol you didn't get what I wrote. What mean that I listen to old school hip-hop, till to hip-hops that are early 2000. Yes I know early 2000 hip-hop are not old school but early 2000 where the good hip-hop stop. I still hear some good hip-hop songs till now but the mainstream hip-hop are just not good anymore. They only seems to be only good whenever you feel like partying or going to the club.


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

King-eL said:


> Lol you didn't get what I wrote. What mean that I listen to old school hip-hop, till to hip-hops that are early 2000. Yes I know early 2000 hip-hop are not old school but early 2000 where the good hip-hop stop. I still hear some good hip-hop songs till now but the mainstream hip-hop are just not good anymore. They only seems to be only good whenever you feel like partying or going to the club.


I'm just giving you a hard time pare/bro!!!
 :bigsmile: :lol:


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

Just a reminder guys, next Open MIC is AUG. 7th at SHINE.

CLICK HERE FOR THE FACEBOOK PAGE


----------



## saltwaterfish (Mar 7, 2011)

hey, hip hop is cool, I like watching it. very awesome


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Immortal Technique is good. Twisted, but good. Kid Cudi has some good stuff, Embrace the Martian is one of my favorites. Eminem's Recovery album was good, I can hit play and listen the while way through. My all time favorite is Tupac though. So many good songs. Who else. Notorious obviously, but he was never my favorite. Snoop Doof older stuff is still classic to me. Doggystyle and Doggfather. WuTang 36 chambers. I started listening to rap when I was around 10, back when my mom would throw out my CDs because of the lyrics. LOL.


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Thank god for sirius satellite radio.I like listening to backspin on sirius. I hate how there is no rap on the air waves in vancity. I remember back in high school I use to listen to 102.7 to get my rap fix. I can't stand the beat.


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

my sister is a competetive hip hop dancer


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

bonsai dave said:


> Thank god for sirius satellite radio.I like listening to backspin on sirius. I hate how there is no rap on the air waves in vancity. I remember back in high school I use to listen to 102.7 to get my rap fix. I can't stand the beat.


I don't listen to the radio for the same reason. And 102.7 was the station that barely came in clear from Seattle right? I remember fiddling with the tuning on my stereo trying to get it to come in ever clearer.


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

Well it sounds like all of you would enjoy this show! Come on out and see what the Vancouver underground has to offer!


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Would love to but I'll be in Santiago then.


----------



## FED (Apr 25, 2010)

This thread is giving me memories of high school.

I'm not really into it anymore but I agree with a lot of the posters here about the "old school" rap. I used to love that stuff back in the day like Ice T, Cypress Hill, Public Enemy, and less hard core stuff like Rob Base"It takes two"! How can that song not get you moving?

Word to your mutha... haha


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

Well i did another performance on Sunday night and this time i got my set recorded. It's pretty dark in the club but the sound came out pretty good.

Have a look and let me know what you think!


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Been listenining to Doggystyle, The Chronic, Quick is the Name, Eazy Duz It, Bad Boyz for Life and others to name a few as of late (mostly the 90 - 95 years). Haven't listenined to that stuff for years.

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## CisBackA (Sep 4, 2011)

CRS Fan said:


> Been listenining to Doggystyle, The Chronic, Quick is the Name, Eazy Duz It, Bad Boyz for Life and others to name a few as of late (mostly the 90 - 95 years). Haven't listenined to that stuff for years.
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Stuart


hell yes! haha, love the west coast gangsta rap from the early 90s - i pretty much can rap any of those albums off the top of my head.

Ive been a huge hip hop head for a long time, all sides of the culture, though ive never been a mc, and im to out of shape to b-boy.
i really dont listen to to much American hip hop. all the underground stuff i listen to is from down under, hip hop scene down there is amazing.


----------



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

CisBackA said:


> i really dont listen to to much American hip hop. all the underground stuff i listen to is from down under, hip hop scene down there is amazing.


like australia down under?? who's nice? ive been lookin for some nice hip hop for a while now.


----------



## CisBackA (Sep 4, 2011)

yes like australia down under, NZ aswell.

bias b
pegz
phrase
Ken oath
750 rebels
brothers stoney
hilltop hoods (not so undergroudn anymore)
spit syndicate
funkoars (always good for a laugh)
13th son
Def wish Cast (one of the oldest aussie hiphop groups)
deceptikonz
lazy grey

ill stop there - this list will get really long haha pm me for more 

oh i gotta add one of my good mates from down in taz http://crixus.bandcamp.com/


----------



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

cool thanks!! i'll check that out tonight!


----------

